# Hi there....I'm JoeBlam



## JoeBlam

Original Ballot Boxer, Kronk Gym boxer (Detroit boy), boxer dog boxer, never drove a Boxer or lived in a box(er) but you get the idea.  Geezer, yet still amazingly agile....GoJu Ryu blackbelt, Viet Vet, former nightclub owner, sportswear printing company owner, First Data agency owner, security-systems designer (ADT/ProOne etc) since 2005....Tea Party, despise Soetoro and all leftist trash, remember America when it worked, will do whatever necessary to make it work again.  Here to have fun and crack a few heads (from the inside out)....some of you already know me, the rest of you are about to.  Heh heh


----------



## Ropey

JoeBlam said:


> Original Ballot Boxer, Kronk Gym boxer (Detroit boy), boxer dog boxer, never drove a Boxer or lived in a box(er) but you get the idea.  Geezer, yet still amazingly agile....GoJu Ryu blackbelt, Viet Vet, former nightclub owner, sportswear printing company owner, First Data agency owner, security-systems designer (ADT/ProOne etc) since 2005....Tea Party, despise Soetoro and all leftist trash, remember America when it worked, will do whatever necessary to make it work again.  Here to have fun and crack a few heads (from the inside out)....some of you already know me, the rest of you are about to.  Heh heh









I think I'ma gonna be reading your posts. You sound like a fun guy, from the outside.


----------



## Connery

Hey Joe welcome, you sound like you mean business.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjmAHZ0wTAs]jimi hendrix - hey joe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JoeBlam

Ropey said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'ma gonna be reading your posts. You sound like a fun guy, from the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## freedombecki

JoeBlam said:


> Original Ballot Boxer, Kronk Gym boxer (Detroit boy), boxer dog boxer, never drove a Boxer or lived in a box(er) but you get the idea. Geezer, yet still amazingly agile....GoJu Ryu blackbelt, Viet Vet, former nightclub owner, sportswear printing company owner, First Data agency owner, security-systems designer (ADT/ProOne etc) since 2005....Tea Party, despise Soetoro and all leftist trash, remember America when it worked, will do whatever necessary to make it work again. Here to have fun and crack a few heads (from the inside out)....some of you already know me, the rest of you are about to. Heh heh


 Welcome to USMB, Joe. Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## tinydancer

JoeBlam said:


> Original Ballot Boxer, Kronk Gym boxer (Detroit boy), boxer dog boxer, never drove a Boxer or lived in a box(er) but you get the idea.  Geezer, yet still amazingly agile....GoJu Ryu blackbelt, Viet Vet, former nightclub owner, sportswear printing company owner, First Data agency owner, security-systems designer (ADT/ProOne etc) since 2005....Tea Party, despise Soetoro and all leftist trash, remember America when it worked, will do whatever necessary to make it work again.  Here to have fun and crack a few heads (from the inside out)....some of you already know me, the rest of you are about to.  Heh heh



Welcome to the jungle.


----------



## JoeBlam

Connery said:


> Hey Joe welcome, you sound like you mean business.....



Saw Jimi at Cobo Hall, Detroit back in the day....Voodoo Chile my favorite.

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Two Thumbs

JoeBlam said:


> Original Ballot Boxer, Kronk Gym boxer (Detroit boy), boxer dog boxer, never drove a Boxer or lived in a box(er) but you get the idea.  Geezer, yet still amazingly agile....GoJu Ryu blackbelt, Viet Vet, former nightclub owner, sportswear printing company owner, First Data agency owner, security-systems designer (ADT/ProOne etc) since 2005....Tea Party, despise Soetoro and all leftist trash, remember America when it worked, will do whatever necessary to make it work again.  Here to have fun and crack a few heads (from the inside out)....some of you already know me, the rest of you are about to.  Heh heh



Loved GoJu Ryu!  Learned how to rip out eyes and crush throats as a yellow belt.  Sadly moved, and never found anther dojo.


----------



## JoeBlam

freedombecki said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, Joe. Hope you enjoy the boards.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

Two Thumbs said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Original Ballot Boxer, Kronk Gym boxer (Detroit boy), boxer dog boxer, never drove a Boxer or lived in a box(er) but you get the idea.  Geezer, yet still amazingly agile....GoJu Ryu blackbelt, Viet Vet, former nightclub owner, sportswear printing company owner, First Data agency owner, security-systems designer (ADT/ProOne etc) since 2005....Tea Party, despise Soetoro and all leftist trash, remember America when it worked, will do whatever necessary to make it work again.  Here to have fun and crack a few heads (from the inside out)....some of you already know me, the rest of you are about to.  Heh heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved GoJu Ryu!  Learned how to rip out eyes and crush throats as a yellow belt.  Sadly moved, and never found anther dojo.
Click to expand...



And did you ever actually rip out any eyes or crush any throats?


----------



## JoeBlam

tinydancer said:


> Welcome to the jungle.


----------



## JoeBlam

Two Thumbs said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loved GoJu Ryu!  Learned how to rip out eyes and crush throats as a yellow belt.  Sadly moved, and never found anther dojo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I first picked up on tang soo do from 9th ROK at Nihn Hoa, back stateside I ran into a GoJu stylist.....I liked the strikes and blocks so I stuck with it....took 4 years to make Shodan...into Krav Maga now but GoJu is always first option....neko ashi dachi.
Click to expand...


----------



## Two Thumbs

Unkotare said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Original Ballot Boxer, Kronk Gym boxer (Detroit boy), boxer dog boxer, never drove a Boxer or lived in a box(er) but you get the idea.  Geezer, yet still amazingly agile....GoJu Ryu blackbelt, Viet Vet, former nightclub owner, sportswear printing company owner, First Data agency owner, security-systems designer (ADT/ProOne etc) since 2005....Tea Party, despise Soetoro and all leftist trash, remember America when it worked, will do whatever necessary to make it work again.  Here to have fun and crack a few heads (from the inside out)....some of you already know me, the rest of you are about to.  Heh heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved GoJu Ryu!  Learned how to rip out eyes and crush throats as a yellow belt.  Sadly moved, and never found anther dojo.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And did you ever actually rip out any eyes or crush any throats?
Click to expand...


Hit one man in the throat, just a quick jab, thankfully, since it had an immediate and debilitating affect.

never went for an eye, never got that hard pressed.


----------



## Two Thumbs

JoeBlam said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loved GoJu Ryu!  Learned how to rip out eyes and crush throats as a yellow belt.  Sadly moved, and never found anther dojo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I first picked up on tang soo do from 9th ROK at Nihn Hoa, back stateside I ran into a GoJu stylist.....I liked the strikes and blocks so I stuck with it....took 4 years to make Shodan...into Krav Maga now but GoJu is always first option....neko ashi dachi.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry, it was 35 years ago, so I don't know what you said.
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeBlam

Two Thumbs said:


> :



sorry, it was 35 years ago, so I don't know what you said.[/QUOTE]

No worries.....the primary fighting stance or "cat foot stance".


----------



## Unkotare

Two Thumbs said:


> sorry, it was 35 years ago, so I don't know what you said.




He said he wants to make soup stock out of cat legs.


----------



## JoeBlam

Two Thumbs said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> never went for an eye, never got that hard pressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were a well schooled Uke.....we never strike at the eyes unless confronted with a knife or tool or are seriously injured and must stop the incoming immediately and then only to rake the eyes, not stab at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeBlam

Unkotare said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, it was 35 years ago, so I don't know what you said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said he wants to make soup stock out of cat legs.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mad Scientist

Welcome!


----------



## rightwinger

Joe....I am really skeered

I'd better be careful around you


----------



## Pop23

Welcome


----------



## JoeBlam

Pop23 said:


> Welcome




Thanks!


----------



## freedombecki

Some people can't wait till you're out on the regular political boards to start their attacks, JoeBlam. I'm sorry, but there's nothing one can do about such baloney on a board that values free speech above all else.  You can find the rules under "FAQ" which is found at second to the bottom link at the dropdown list under "Quick Links" which is located on the large dark red menu bar near the top of most the pages at USMB. Best wishes getting through the initiation phase. We have a lot of features here and the loyal opposition likes to get the "enemy" in what football players call "off sides" at the hike.


----------



## JoeBlam

I read the rules before I signed up and am staying inbounds although I'll dance the sidelines on occasion.  The poster above made me laugh so instead of flaming him I put a zen koan on his plate.....I'm sure he took it as an insult when it's really just an old one-liner used on women in singles bars who won't dance with ya.


----------



## freedombecki

Oh. I'm a teetotaler and have never frequented bars due to a bad experience with an abusive alcoholic.


----------



## JoeBlam

freedombecki said:


> Oh. I'm a teetotaler and have never frequented bars due to a bad experience with an abusive alcoholic.



I was a creature of the night for 40 years....owned a nightclub.  Was convinced I was an alcoholic until I quit.....DONG! no after-effects other than my brain needed an overhaul so I played crosswords and word jumbles, slammed copious amounts of ginkgo biloba, vitamin B and ginseng, and I once again have the mind of a child.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My saving grace is I drank beer not booze and have always been a runner so cigarette smoke and toxins were sweat out each and every morning....I also never used that line on a woman who hadn't given me a fetching look and then blew me off to impress her friends.


----------



## freedombecki

JoeBlam said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. I'm a teetotaler and have never frequented bars due to a bad experience with an abusive alcoholic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a creature of the night for 40 years....owned a nightclub. Was convinced I was an alcoholic until I quit.....DONG! no after-effects other than my brain needed an overhaul so I played crosswords and word jumbles, slammed copious amounts of ginkgo biloba, vitamin B and ginseng, and I once again have the mind of a child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My saving grace is I drank beer not booze and have always been a runner so cigarette smoke and toxins were sweat out each and every morning....I also never used that line on a woman who hadn't given me a fetching look and then blew me off to impress her friends.
Click to expand...

 My abusive alcoholic experience ranged from picking up to 100 beer bottles when I got home, having beer thrown up on my whole body when I was asleep, and protecting a toddler and an infant from a beer aficionado who didn't remember shooting off his rifle next to the child's head in my direction the following day because he was shooting at his beer cans he said... And that's why I don't care much for the high life of bars and people saying words they do not mean to each other and can't remember the next day any of it.

Alcohol is the same substance whether it is in wine, 100 proof rubbing alcohol in a bottle, beer, or whiskey. The molecular valence is the same, and it attacks some people in the part of the brain that separates reason from instinct, until you don't know what you're getting.

Best wishes at USMB. I truly hope you enjoy the boards. Congratulations on quitting one of the most difficult to kick substances known. It's a feather in your cap.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hi and welcome to the boards, enjoy!!


----------



## Intense

Welcome.


----------



## JoeBlam

Intense said:


> Welcome.



Thanks!


----------



## JoeBlam

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hi and welcome to the boards, enjoy!!



Thanks ya kindly.


----------



## Roadrunner

Just remembered password and new name.
Learning my way around different format and borrowed 'puter.


----------



## JoeBlam

Roadrunner said:


> Just remembered password and new name.
> Learning my way around different format and borrowed 'puter.



A fella can breathe here without some lunatic ex-mod screamin "RACIST!" at ya and his butt-boy bookworm issuing infractions with 8 paragraph explanations...that place is stranger than hell......anyway...

WELCOME!


----------



## Roadrunner

Trying to log my required number of posts so quote feature will work.

Never saw a site that had that requirement.

To answer other posts, crops are doing  fine, going home to check in a week.

Have to drive as I did not book plane well enough in advance to afford it.

GF usually does all that, and I have not made a firm plan to go home.

Ought to go home, sell out, move here, but about that time I'd let the cats get loose, and get kicked out on the streets.

Too old to be homeless.


----------



## JoeBlam

Roadrunner said:


> Trying to log my required number of posts so quote feature will work.
> 
> Never saw a site that had that requirement.
> 
> To answer other posts, crops are doing  fine, going home to check in a week.
> 
> Have to drive as I did not book plane well enough in advance to afford it.
> 
> GF usually does all that, and I have not made a firm plan to go home.
> 
> Ought to go home, sell out, move here, but about that time I'd let the cats get loose, and get kicked out on the streets.
> 
> Too old to be homeless.



Yeah, be careful.  I imported one from Atlanta via a trade show in Anaheim via Curaçao where she'd moved to Atlanta from.  Half way across Texas I knew I'd made a big mistake....she lasted about a week until I put her stuff out in the driveway after she'd disappeared with another guy from a part-time banquet job she'd gotten....she arrived back at my house about 6pm drunk on her ass...stuffed her gear into her car, threw a punch at me, fell on her face, then lit out with the tires smokin.....her friend said she got back to Atlanta....no way of knowing what she had in store for me.


----------



## Roadrunner

JoeBlam said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to log my required number of posts so quote feature will work.
> 
> Never saw a site that had that requirement.
> 
> To answer other posts, crops are doing  fine, going home to check in a week.
> 
> Have to drive as I did not book plane well enough in advance to afford it.
> 
> GF usually does all that, and I have not made a firm plan to go home.
> 
> Ought to go home, sell out, move here, but about that time I'd let the cats get loose, and get kicked out on the streets.
> 
> Too old to be homeless.
> 
> Yeah, be careful.  I imported one from Atlanta via a trade show in Anaheim via Curaçao where she'd moved to Atlanta from.  Half way across Texas I knew I'd made a big mistake....she lasted about a week until I put her stuff out in the driveway after she'd disappeared with another guy from a part-time banquet job she'd gotten....she arrived back at my house about 6pm drunk on her ass...stuffed her gear into her car, threw a punch at me, fell on her face, then lit out with the tires smokin.....her friend said she got back to Atlanta....no way of knowing what she had in store for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of moving to the ancestral home, Macon.
> 
> Lots of old CSA kinfolks buried there, and it knocks 625 miles off trip to GF's, and lets me reserve my right to a mancave.
> 
> I love the GF and her cooking, BUT, I got a lot of stuff, and no room here.
> 
> If I piss in the backyard I risk arrest, and no way I can shoot assault rifles off the porch.
> 
> Just too damned liberal around here for me.
> 
> Big life change coming, BUT, can't give up the country life no matter how great the lovin' and the cookin'.
> 
> Life is good here, as long as I behave.
> 
> You know I can't do THAT forever.
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeBlam

Roadrunner said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to log my required number of posts so quote feature will work.
> 
> Never saw a site that had that requirement.
> 
> To answer other posts, crops are doing  fine, going home to check in a week.
> 
> Have to drive as I did not book plane well enough in advance to afford it.
> 
> GF usually does all that, and I have not made a firm plan to go home.
> 
> Ought to go home, sell out, move here, but about that time I'd let the cats get loose, and get kicked out on the streets.
> 
> Too old to be homeless.
> 
> Yeah, be careful.  I imported one from Atlanta via a trade show in Anaheim via Curaçao where she'd moved to Atlanta from.  Half way across Texas I knew I'd made a big mistake....she lasted about a week until I put her stuff out in the driveway after she'd disappeared with another guy from a part-time banquet job she'd gotten....she arrived back at my house about 6pm drunk on her ass...stuffed her gear into her car, threw a punch at me, fell on her face, then lit out with the tires smokin.....her friend said she got back to Atlanta....no way of knowing what she had in store for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of moving to the ancestral home, Macon.
> 
> Lots of old CSA kinfolks buried there, and it knocks 625 miles off trip to GF's, and lets me reserve my right to a mancave.
> 
> I love the GF and her cooking, BUT, I got a lot of stuff, and no room here.
> 
> If I piss in the backyard I risk arrest, and no way I can shoot assault rifles off the porch.
> 
> Just too damned liberal around here for me.
> 
> Big life change coming, BUT, can't give up the country life no matter how great the lovin' and the cookin'.
> 
> Life is good here, as long as I behave.
> 
> You know I can't do THAT forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just don't get pushed off a cliff or swallow arsenic on your honeymoon eh?  I hate being off my graze....I wouldn't chase one unless she had $3M and lived in Pompano Beach....uh, scratch that.    Hey, this little bugger is so cool.....pretty accurate too:
> 
> 20 GA. Adapter for 38 Special, .357 CAL
Click to expand...


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

> You were a well schooled Uke.....we never strike at the eyes unless confronted with a knife or tool or are seriously injured and must stop the incoming immediately and then only to rake the eyes, not stab at them.



I took some karate.  I'm a small woman, and I was taught that if a man attacks me to hurt him as bad as I can as fast as I can, because if he gets ahold of me...I'm  history. 

Oh, and by the way...WELCOME!!!! : )


----------



## JoeBlam

Kooshdakhaa said:


> You were a well schooled Uke.....we never strike at the eyes unless confronted with a knife or tool or are seriously injured and must stop the incoming immediately and then only to rake the eyes, not stab at them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took some karate.  I'm a small woman, and I was taught that if a man attacks me to hurt him as bad as I can as fast as I can, because if he gets ahold of me...I'm  history.
> 
> Oh, and by the way...WELCOME!!!! : )
Click to expand...


Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, I was talking to another guy in that reply.....I've taught maybe a hundred women in classic GoJu and only one I remember could actually fight a man.  What you're saying is "iffy" because it's hard for a small woman to execute proper technique with power in kumite.  It's all in the hip-snap like every other sport.  So depending on the ferocity of your attacker you have to balance what you're willing to do to him vs. what happens if you injure him enough to make him crazy pissed.  The old "kick him in the balls" isn't easy from the front; easier from behind him.  Eyes are also "iffy" because blinding somebody is almost worse than killing them.  If you learned to execute the ridge-hand "shuto", I'd suggest skipping it off his upper-chest into his air-pipe.  The larynx swells when struck with even a timid strike....hit it hard and he's a goner.  You're right....if it's truly a serious attack you must fight like a badger....and don't pause to admire a telling blow....finish it as viciously as you must and then run like a antelope.


----------



## CoolBreeze

Well hello there Mr. Blam, sis Greenie make the jump with you?

CB


----------



## JoeBlam

CoolBreeze said:


> Well hello there Mr. Blam, sis Greenie make the jump with you?
> 
> CB



HEY ORR....Yep, this time I walked point....Barbie knows where we are but she's slow on the draw sometimes.....look how long she hung at PJs with those dirtballs....Once she gets her head right she'll be along I'm sure.  Good to see ya.....we'll show em the BB way and make a bunch of new friends.


----------



## Anitabeme

Hey Joe! Didn't realize you made it here until just now!

Is your sidekick here?


----------



## CoolBreeze

JoeBlam said:


> CoolBreeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well hello there Mr. Blam, sis Greenie make the jump with you?
> 
> CB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY ORR....Yep, this time I walked point....Barbie knows where we are but she's slow on the draw sometimes.....look how long she hung at PJs with those dirtballs....Once she gets her head right she'll be along I'm sure.  Good to see ya.....we'll show em the BB way and make a bunch of new friends.
Click to expand...


I've been here a while, I just haven't been active.  Sometimes I wonder why I stopped because I do like it here.  Well we get together on the threads, glad to see you here buddy.

CB


----------



## Unkotare

Kooshdakhaa said:


> I took some karate.  I'm a small woman




Just like JoeBlam! You guys should get along well. Maybe she's a colonoscopy enthusiast like you too. It's heartwarming to see the internet bring people together like this. 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib-Qiyklq-Q]Coca Cola Commercial - I'd Like to Teach the World to Sing (In Perfect Harmony) - 1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JoeBlam

CoolBreeze said:


> I've been here a while, I just haven't been active.  Sometimes I wonder why I stopped because I do like it here.  Well we get together on the threads, glad to see you here buddy.
> 
> CB



You do get around my friend....I see you on 2 or 3 other boards spreading the word.

JB


----------



## Unkotare

JoeBlam said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remembered password and new name.
> Learning my way around different format and borrowed 'puter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fella can breathe here without some lunatic ex-mod screamin "RACIST!" at ya and his butt-boy bookworm issuing infractions with 8 paragraph explanations...that place is stranger than hell......anyway...
> 
> WELCOME!
Click to expand...




What is up with you and "bookworm"? Very strange...


----------



## Starlight

Nice smile, Joe, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## JoeBlam

Starlight said:


> Nice smile, Joe, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## JoeBlam

Thanks for the nice welcome everybody.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. please continue.


----------



## Anitabeme

Where ya at?

And where's your brutha from anutha mutha?


----------



## JoeBlam

Anitabeme said:


> Where ya at?
> 
> And where's your brutha from anutha mutha?



  I'm usually in current events.....and "jukebox" in the music thread.

Greenie is off in the hills with his commie honey pie.

I thought you were migrating here.....PH is the worst site I ever was at.....nazi mods and that bonncaruso fag.....don't know how you put up with it.


----------



## JoeBlam

Still losing by almost 600 views to the 3 year old Syrenn-revisited thread....


----------



## JoeBlam

To catch up quicker maybe I should use some ninjutsu tactics....


----------



## Anitabeme

Damn, I've been busy...haven't been here for a while.

Iz yoo lookin fer attenshun? LOL!


----------



## JoeBlam

Anitabeme said:


> Damn, I've been busy...haven't been here for a while.
> 
> Iz yoo lookin fer attenshun? LOL!



Recognition....it fuels me to lofty heights.  

I know where you been....that car wreck called PH.


----------



## Anitabeme

JoeBlam said:


> Anitabeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I've been busy...haven't been here for a while.
> 
> Iz yoo lookin fer attenshun? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recognition....it fuels me to lofty heights.
> 
> I know where you been....that car wreck called PH.
Click to expand...


LOL!

All they can talk about is Trayvon Martin over there...ugh! Gotta keep the masses distracted from the REAL problems in this country.


----------



## Smilebong

JoeBlam said:


> Still losing by almost 600 views to the 3 year old Syrenn-revisited thread....



Its cause your av is not as hot....LOL. Read your intro, like it.


----------



## Zona

JoeBlam said:


> Original Ballot Boxer, Kronk Gym boxer (Detroit boy), boxer dog boxer, never drove a Boxer or lived in a box(er) but you get the idea.  Geezer, yet still amazingly agile....GoJu Ryu blackbelt, Viet Vet, former nightclub owner, sportswear printing company owner, First Data agency owner, security-systems designer (ADT/ProOne etc) since 2005....Tea Party, despise Soetoro and all leftist trash, remember America when it worked, will do whatever necessary to make it work again.  Here to have fun and crack a few heads (from the inside out)....some of you already know me, the rest of you are about to.  Heh heh



"If they tell you they are a black belt, usually they are full of shit. or they got it at a strip mall dojo."

Someone I really respect told me that a long time ago.


----------



## Zona

JoeBlam said:


> To catch up quicker maybe I should use some ninjutsu tactics....



See above.


----------



## JoeBlam

Zona said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Original Ballot Boxer, Kronk Gym boxer (Detroit boy), boxer dog boxer, never drove a Boxer or lived in a box(er) but you get the idea.  Geezer, yet still amazingly agile....GoJu Ryu blackbelt, Viet Vet, former nightclub owner, sportswear printing company owner, First Data agency owner, security-systems designer (ADT/ProOne etc) since 2005....Tea Party, despise Soetoro and all leftist trash, remember America when it worked, will do whatever necessary to make it work again.  Here to have fun and crack a few heads (from the inside out)....some of you already know me, the rest of you are about to.  Heh heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If they tell you they are a black belt, usually they are full of shit. or they got it at a strip mall dojo."
> 
> Someone I really respect told me that a long time ago.
Click to expand...


Someone tells ya they're "a black guy living in a gated-community in Phoenix" it's usually a pimply-faced white girl living in a trailer park in Glendale.  

Got my rank before there was such a thing as a "mall", MOron.


----------



## JoeBlam

Anitabeme said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anitabeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I've been busy...haven't been here for a while.
> 
> Iz yoo lookin fer attenshun? LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recognition....it fuels me to lofty heights.
> 
> I know where you been....that car wreck called PH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> All they can talk about is Trayvon Martin over there...ugh! Gotta keep the masses distracted from the REAL problems in this country.
Click to expand...


Their "banned camp" is filling to the brim with Cons....is "Blah" a computer?


----------



## The Professor

JoeBlam said:


> Original Ballot Boxer, Kronk Gym boxer (Detroit boy), boxer dog boxer, never drove a Boxer or lived in a box(er) but you get the idea.  Geezer, yet still amazingly agile....GoJu Ryu blackbelt, Viet Vet, former nightclub owner, sportswear printing company owner, First Data agency owner, security-systems designer (ADT/ProOne etc) since 2005....Tea Party, despise Soetoro and all leftist trash, remember America when it worked, will do whatever necessary to make it work again.  Here to have fun and crack a few heads (from the inside out)....some of you already know me, the rest of you are about to.  Heh heh



Marine?


----------



## JoeBlam

The Professor said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Original Ballot Boxer, Kronk Gym boxer (Detroit boy), boxer dog boxer, never drove a Boxer or lived in a box(er) but you get the idea.  Geezer, yet still amazingly agile....GoJu Ryu blackbelt, Viet Vet, former nightclub owner, sportswear printing company owner, First Data agency owner, security-systems designer (ADT/ProOne etc) since 2005....Tea Party, despise Soetoro and all leftist trash, remember America when it worked, will do whatever necessary to make it work again.  Here to have fun and crack a few heads (from the inside out)....some of you already know me, the rest of you are about to.  Heh heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marine?
Click to expand...


1/7 Air Cav


----------



## Anitabeme

JoeBlam said:


> Anitabeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recognition....it fuels me to lofty heights.
> 
> I know where you been....that car wreck called PH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> All they can talk about is Trayvon Martin over there...ugh! Gotta keep the masses distracted from the REAL problems in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their "banned camp" is filling to the brim with Cons....is "Blah" a computer?
Click to expand...


That's because the whiny lefties report the stupidest things...


----------



## JoeBlam

Anitabeme said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anitabeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> All they can talk about is Trayvon Martin over there...ugh! Gotta keep the masses distracted from the REAL problems in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their "banned camp" is filling to the brim with Cons....is "Blah" a computer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because the whiny lefties report the stupidest things...
Click to expand...


Mordent got hit yesterday after 3 years there.....Maybe I'll sok my way in for another ambush.


----------



## JoeBlam

UPDATE: Syrenn's massive 600 "views" lead is now under 200....VICTORY is on the horizon!


----------



## Anitabeme

JoeBlam said:


> Anitabeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their "banned camp" is filling to the brim with Cons....is "Blah" a computer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the whiny lefties report the stupidest things...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mordent got hit yesterday after 3 years there.....Maybe I'll sok my way in for another ambush.
Click to expand...


Yeah, he only got banned for a day though.


----------



## Anitabeme

JoeBlam said:


> Syrenn's massive 600 "views" lead is now almost cut in half....VICTORY is on the horizon!



What thread are you talking about??


----------



## JoeBlam

Anitabeme said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anitabeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because the whiny lefties report the stupidest things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mordent got hit yesterday after 3 years there.....Maybe I'll sok my way in for another ambush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he only got banned for a day though.
Click to expand...


He called Yuri a "child molester" and only got a day for it?


----------



## Anitabeme

JoeBlam said:


> Anitabeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mordent got hit yesterday after 3 years there.....Maybe I'll sok my way in for another ambush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he only got banned for a day though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He called Yuri a "child molester" and only got a day for it?
Click to expand...


LOL! Yep!

(I see you can't stay away either...)


----------



## Surfer

i think joe blam is funny!


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> i think joe blam is funny!




Thanks!


----------



## JoeBlam

Anitabeme said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anitabeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he only got banned for a day though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He called Yuri a "child molester" and only got a day for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL! Yep!
> 
> (I see you can't stay away either...)
Click to expand...


I admit I look in there on occasion to watch the mods abuse their customers.


----------



## JoeBlam

*MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!*  Over 600 views in 5 days....The Syrenn intro has been caught and passed...

I alone remain, the most-viewed introduction in the history of mankind!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks everybody.


----------



## Surfer




----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


>


----------



## JoeBlam

Shameless *fist-bump*


----------



## justoffal

JoeBlam said:


> Original Ballot Boxer, Kronk Gym boxer (Detroit boy), boxer dog boxer, never drove a Boxer or lived in a box(er) but you get the idea.  Geezer, yet still amazingly agile....GoJu Ryu blackbelt, Viet Vet, former nightclub owner, sportswear printing company owner, First Data agency owner, security-systems designer (ADT/ProOne etc) since 2005....Tea Party, despise Soetoro and all leftist trash, remember America when it worked, will do whatever necessary to make it work again.  Here to have fun and crack a few heads (from the inside out)....some of you already know me, the rest of you are about to.  Heh heh



Good to see you...

These liberals are something like the other ones in the other places only they  "Crunch harder and louder " ( Trademark Angel of Dearth )  when you crush them.



JO


----------



## JoeBlam

justoffal said:


> Good to see you...
> 
> These liberals are something like the other ones in the other places only they  "Crunch harder and louder " when you crush them.
> 
> 
> 
> JO



Howdy JO...good to see you too....stick around, this place is as close to BB as we'll ever find again with a lot of entertaining posters and some real smart ones too.  I'm usually in "current events".


----------



## justoffal

Ahh...good...

I will look for you there..

JO


----------



## JoeBlam

justoffal said:


> Ahh...good...
> 
> I will look for you there..
> 
> JO



Check out the "jukebox" section in the Music section too....lots of tunes from our heyday.


----------



## JoeBlam

Unkotare said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remembered password and new name.
> Learning my way around different format and borrowed 'puter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fella can breathe here without some lunatic ex-mod screamin "RACIST!" at ya and his butt-boy bookworm issuing infractions with 8 paragraph explanations...that place is stranger than hell......anyway...
> 
> WELCOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is up with you and "bookworm"? Very strange...
Click to expand...


say wha?


----------



## Anitabeme

JoeBlam said:


> *MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!*  Over 600 views in 5 days....The Syrenn intro has been caught and passed...
> 
> I alone remain, the most-viewed introduction in the history of mankind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everybody.



You really need to get a life!


----------



## JoeBlam

anitabeme said:


> joeblam said:
> 
> 
> 
> *mission accomplished!*  over 600 views in 5 days....the syrenn intro has been caught and passed...
> 
> I alone remain, the most-viewed introduction in the history of mankind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you really need to get a life!
Click to expand...


----------



## dilloduck

Tis a far far better thing......


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


> Tis a far far better thing......



Truah woids was never spoke.


----------



## dilloduck

Tho I beat you and I flailed you......


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


> Tho I beat you and I flailed you......



dun dun dun dun dun dun....


----------



## dilloduck

The itsy bitsy spider....


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


> The itsy bitsy spider....


----------



## Smilebong

Joe, Joe, Joe, measures his self worth by views. LOL


----------



## JoeBlam

Smilebong said:


> Joe, Joe, Joe, measures his self worth by views. LOL



The fiend who started this duel appears.....ARM YOURSELF!


----------



## Intense

JoeBlam said:


> UPDATE: Syrenn's massive 600 "views" lead is now under 200....VICTORY is on the horizon!



Baby steps, Joe.  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/members/list/?order=DESC&sort=reputation&pp=30


----------



## JoeBlam

Intense said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Syrenn's massive 600 "views" lead is now under 200....VICTORY is on the horizon!
> 
> 
> Baby steps, Joe.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/members/list/?order=DESC&sort=reputation&pp=30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY TOLEDO!
Click to expand...


----------



## dilloduck

ach du lieber


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


> ach du lieber



Ich kam, ich sah, ich siegte!


----------



## dilloduck

Donde esta el bano  ?


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


> Donde esta el bano  ?





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mHyxp0k9Xw]Motorcycle going 200mph on freeway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck




----------



## JoeBlam




----------



## dilloduck

peace out


----------



## Smilebong

You have 11K views to go. If you look atthe Introduce yourself forum and sort by views, you barely make it on page 3......


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


> peace out



Thanks for the push.


----------



## JoeBlam

Smilebong said:


> You have 11K views to go. If you look atthe Introduce yourself forum and sort by views, you barely make it on page 3......



I can hit the curveball.....no worries.


----------



## dilloduck

JoeBlam said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> peace out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the push.
Click to expand...


.


----------



## Zona

JoeBlam said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donde esta el bano  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mHyxp0k9Xw]Motorcycle going 200mph on freeway - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Damn that bike accelerates fast.  Wow.

Oh and hey dumb ass, they take your bike and send you to jail doing that kind of speed.  One slip, one bump or one dumb ass in a car could really really make you have a really bad day.  

(But cool fucking video.)


----------



## Anitabeme

dilloduck said:


> peace out



Is the Hokey Pokey REALLY what it's all about?


----------



## Anitabeme

OK, should I boost you up, or myself?

I don't think I have a chance....


----------



## Anitabeme

Where is that stupid brutha of yours anyway??


----------



## JoeBlam

Anitabeme said:


> OK, should I boost you up, or myself?
> 
> I don't think I have a chance....



Both.    Syrenn's is 3 years old....her groupie dug thru the archives and found it....like I said in the begining of this, I had 3 years to catch her....it only took 5 days.  

Police helicopter flying over the house across the street just left so I'm going back to bed.


----------



## Surfer




----------



## JoeBlam

Hahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## JoeBlam

Zona said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donde esta el bano  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mHyxp0k9Xw]Motorcycle going 200mph on freeway - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn that bike accelerates fast.  Wow.
> 
> Oh and hey dumb ass, they take your bike and send you to jail doing that kind of speed.  One slip, one bump or one dumb ass in a car could really really make you have a really bad day.
> 
> (But cool fucking video.)
Click to expand...


Hey dumb ass, I flat-tracked a Ducati 450RT back in the day....I know all about what a stack of hay bales and a wall look like at 80mph....this guy was trying to kill himself from the looks of it.....cowardly but not technically a suicide...he ended up caught and jailed a few weeks later.


----------



## JoeBlam

Anitabeme said:


> Where is that stupid brutha of yours anyway??



Hopefully not done in by the commie with the cats he's smitten with.


----------



## dilloduck

Is this your introduction thread, Joe ?


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


> Is this your introduction thread, Joe ?


----------



## JoeBlam

"Bite Me"..why didn't I think of a persuasive and imaginative headline like that?


----------



## JoeBlam

Well folks....another day, another couple hundred "views"...it's tough work but somebody has to do it.






See ya tomorrow...'nite.


----------



## Surfer

hi


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> hi



Hello my friend.....your new siggy is AWESOME.


----------



## Surfer

JoeBlam said:


> Hello my friend.....your new siggy is AWESOME.



Thanks. Kind of quiet today, huh?


----------



## Anitabeme

JoeBlam said:


> Anitabeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that stupid brutha of yours anyway??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully not done in by the commie with the cats he's smitten with.
Click to expand...


COMMIE????


----------



## Surfer

Commie?


----------



## JoeBlam

Anitabeme said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anitabeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that stupid brutha of yours anyway??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully not done in by the commie with the cats he's smitten with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> COMMIE????
Click to expand...


That's what he said....he's pissed at me already so I better not elaborate.


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> Commie?



You didn't hear from me....wait, yes you did.


----------



## Surfer




----------



## JoeBlam

surfer said:


>



H A H A H A H A H A !!


----------



## Surfer

Good morning, JoeBlam. You seem to be a pretty popular guy around here....


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> Good morning, JoeBlam. You seem to be a pretty popular guy around here....



I attribute it to my good looks and bribery.


----------



## Surfer

Bribery? Ok. I want chocolate. Lots of chocolate!


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> Bribery? Ok. I want chocolate. Lots of chocolate!



Oy vey.....I'm a little short on chocolate at the moment....will this tide you over?


----------



## Surfer

JoeBlam said:


> Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery? Ok. I want chocolate. Lots of chocolate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oy vey.....I'm a little short on chocolate at the moment....will this tide you over?
Click to expand...


That looks good!


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bribery? Ok. I want chocolate. Lots of chocolate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oy vey.....I'm a little short on chocolate at the moment....will this tide you over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That looks good!
Click to expand...


Tastes great, less filling!


----------



## Surfer

lol. I want this real thick, heavy cake:


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> lol. I want this real thick, heavy cake:



I just drooled.


----------



## Surfer

JoeBlam said:


> Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I want this real thick, heavy cake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just drooled.
Click to expand...


I know, right? It looks amazing...


----------



## Surfer

We need cake...


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> We need cake...



  And COLD MILK!  I found out yesterday my "views" here are nowhere near the record for an introduction post.....that mark is over 13,000!   I know....bizarre eh?  But with another couple hundred I can make the first page.


----------



## Surfer

Yes, VERY cold milk with ice in it. 
All it takes is for people to get into heated discussions or fights and the views skyrocket.


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> Yes, VERY cold milk with ice in it.
> All it takes is for people to get into heated discussions or fights and the views skyrocket.



Yep!   There are sites that depend on it, even foster it, and start fights if they aren't getting them from worn-out bullies and victims.   I can think of one in particular that does it just to attract the crazies the other sites evict.


----------



## Surfer

JoeBlam said:


> Yep!   There are sites that depend on it, even foster it, and start fights if they aren't getting them from worn-out bullies and victims.   I can think of one in particular that does it just to attract the crazies the other sites evict.



This place is better.


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!   There are sites that depend on it, even foster it, and start fights if they aren't getting them from worn-out bullies and victims.   I can think of one in particular that does it just to attract the crazies the other sites evict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This place is better.
Click to expand...


MUCH better....I never thought I'd find the equal of the old Ballot Box and now I have.  I'm seeing the class of posters here I thought were long gone from these boards.  And the mods here have as much fun as the rest of us.


----------



## Surfer

What's happening today? Good day to be out on the water surfing with these guys:


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> What's happening today? Good day to be out on the water surfing with these guys:



Yep, where there's dolphins there's no sharks...they ram sharks and bust their guts up.


----------



## Surfer

Wow. Over 3800 views on this thread. What's the attraction? Are you handsome or something?


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> Wow. Over 3800 views on this thread. What's the attraction? Are you handsome or something?



Painfully handsome and hung like a country mule.


----------



## Surfer




----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


>


----------



## Surfer

Anything else we should know?


----------



## dilloduck

Joe--is this your intro thread ?


----------



## Surfer




----------



## JoeBlam




----------



## Surfer

Where are you JoeBlam?


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> Where are you JoeBlam?



Here I am!  

Made page #1 all-time introduction OPs....   

Introduce Yourself - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## dilloduck

JoeBlam said:


> Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you JoeBlam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am!
> 
> Made page #1 all-time introduction OPs....
> 
> Introduce Yourself - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


Are you still around , Joe ?


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you JoeBlam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am!
> 
> Made page #1 all-time introduction OPs....
> 
> Introduce Yourself - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you still around , Joe ?
Click to expand...


Sure am!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome to the conspiracy!


----------



## Surfer

Yeah, it was weird. Glad you're still here.


----------



## Surfer

Where did you go? Did you win the Powerball and leave us?


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> Where did you go? Did you win the Powerball and leave us?



 Good guess!  Not yet, but if I do disappear it's because I fell into millions and beat feet to Tahiti.


----------



## Surfer

Hey--what's up with so many people here neg repping for something they don't like? I post facts about Muslimes and criminal aliens only to get neg repped by all the crybabies.


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> Hey--what's up with so many people here neg repping for something they don't like? I post facts about Muslimes and criminal aliens only to get neg repped by all the crybabies.



Beats me....I get accused of being a "racist" by leftists here....I usually get neg-rep for insulting somebody....imagine that ME insulting somebody....why I never.


----------



## Surfer

JoeBlam said:


> Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey--what's up with so many people here neg repping for something they don't like? I post facts about Muslimes and criminal aliens only to get neg repped by all the crybabies.
> 
> 
> 
> Beats me....I get accused of being a "racist" by leftists here....I usually get neg-rep for insulting somebody....imagine that ME insulting somebody....why I never.
Click to expand...


Yeah, instead of posting an intelligent argument they just neg rep you. What a bunch of tools.


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> Yeah, instead of posting an intelligent argument they just neg rep you. What a bunch of tools.



You get a lot of "thanks"...you need to make some friends for +rep.


----------



## Surfer

I don't really care enough to do that.


----------



## dilloduck

I'd rather be surfing myself.


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


> I'd rather be surfing myself.



Not me....got bumped by a shark off Dayton Beach and almost drowned off Newport Beach by a freak wave....so both those oceans have told me to stay the hell out of them and I intend to.


----------



## dilloduck

JoeBlam said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be surfing myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not me....got bumped by a shark off Dayton Beach and almost drowned off Newport Beach by a freak wave....so both those oceans have told me to stay the hell out of them and I intend to.
Click to expand...


There's always the East China Sea.

Okinawa Surf Forecast | SURFLINE.COM


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be surfing myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not me....got bumped by a shark off Dayton Beach and almost drowned off Newport Beach by a freak wave....so both those oceans have told me to stay the hell out of them and I intend to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's always the East China Sea.
> 
> Okinawa Surf Forecast | SURFLINE.COM
Click to expand...


There's always Lake Michigan too....nothing out there that wants to bite ya except the occasional wild-ass musky so don't wear white swim trunks.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Joe, you should come to my neck of the woods.  If you fall in the ocean you'll most likely die of hypothermia before the sharks and rogue waves have a chance at you!


----------



## Surfer

JoeBlam said:


> There's always Lake Michigan too....nothing out there that wants to bite ya except the occasional wild-ass musky...



And the hot chicks!


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's always Lake Michigan too....nothing out there that wants to bite ya except the occasional wild-ass musky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the hot chicks!
> 
> in teeny bikinis...
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeBlam

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Joe, you should come to my neck of the woods.  If you fall in the ocean you'll most likely die of hypothermia before the sharks and rogue waves have a chance at you!



Dutch Harbor.....I always wondered why they send those crab boats out during the worst weather of the year.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

JoeBlam said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, you should come to my neck of the woods.  If you fall in the ocean you'll most likely die of hypothermia before the sharks and rogue waves have a chance at you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dutch Harbor.....I always wondered why they send those crab boats out during the worst weather of the year.
Click to expand...


Because you've gotta get 'em when you can.  When the season's over, it's over.

Besides, they're manly men, they can handle it.  lol  

Have you ever read the Unalaska Police Blotter?  It is the real police blotter from Dutch Harbor and gives  you an idea what a crazy place rural Alaskan towns can be.  Here's an entry from a recent one:



> Assistance Rendered  A man who identified himself as Gods Army Bear told police that he had been instructed by God to kill another man, if he was first attacked by the other, and requested assistance obtaining a protective order for both his and his intended victims safety. The man was provided with appropriate paperwork from the court.
> 
> Read more here: Unalaska police blotter: Battling the Aleutians gloom | Alaska Newsreader | ADN.com


----------



## Anitabeme

Alright, are you pushing for 14,000 views? ;-)


----------



## Anitabeme

ChoppedLiver said:


> Hey Joe! Long time, no see!!!



Is your middle name Up?


----------



## Anitabeme

ChoppedLiver said:


> Anitabeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChoppedLiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Joe! Long time, no see!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your middle name Up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not here.
Click to expand...


LOL! Obviously not HERE...


----------



## Surfer

This thread is fun/cool. Most of the rest suck.


----------



## JoeBlam

Kooshdakhaa said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, you should come to my neck of the woods.  If you fall in the ocean you'll most likely die of hypothermia before the sharks and rogue waves have a chance at you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dutch Harbor.....I always wondered why they send those crab boats out during the worst weather of the year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you've gotta get 'em when you can.  When the season's over, it's over.
> 
> Besides, they're manly men, they can handle it.  lol
> 
> Have you ever read the Unalaska Police Blotter?  It is the real police blotter from Dutch Harbor and gives  you an idea what a crazy place rural Alaskan towns can be.  Here's an entry from a recent one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assistance Rendered  A man who identified himself as Gods Army Bear told police that he had been instructed by God to kill another man, if he was first attacked by the other, and requested assistance obtaining a protective order for both his and his intended victims safety. The man was provided with appropriate paperwork from the court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I been in a few small towns that had their own "God's Army Bear"....even the cops were afraid of them.
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeBlam

Anitabeme said:


> Alright, are you pushing for 14,000 views? ;-)



Nah.





well...maybe.


----------



## JoeBlam

ChoppedLiver said:


> Hey Joe! Long time, no see!!!



Welcome aboard.


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> This thread is fun/cool. Most of the rest suck.



ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## Surfer

JoeBlam said:


> ROFLMAO!!!



Seriously. It's the same old people with the same old bs comments. Yes, some are funny and smart but most are liberal media talking points.


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. It's the same old people with the same old bs comments. Yes, some are funny and smart but most are liberal media talking points.
Click to expand...


I was laughing at your "Blam" graphic...you know these boards are all pretty much the same.....at least here we have cool mods and funny remarks from both sides.  Cheer up.


----------



## Surfer

JoeBlam said:


> I was laughing at your "Blam" graphic...you know these boards are all pretty much the same.....at least here we have cool mods and funny remarks from both sides.  Cheer up.



Just bored with the bs. Where are you?


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was laughing at your "Blam" graphic...you know these boards are all pretty much the same.....at least here we have cool mods and funny remarks from both sides.  Cheer up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bored with the bs. Where are you?
Click to expand...


Another KEEPER!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just arrived, checking out the newbies for serious introduction challenges.


----------



## Wroberson

Thanks for the comp on my intro...

Enjoy the debates and arguments.  I know I read a lot of posts when I come here every couple of weeks.


----------



## JoeBlam

Wroberson said:


> Thanks for the comp on my intro...
> 
> Enjoy the debates and arguments.  I know I read a lot of posts when I come here every couple of weeks.



Sounds like you're living life day by day.....enjoy it while you're young....it gets harder when you get a few more miles on the odometer.


----------



## JoeBlam

ChoppedLiver said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just arrived, checking out the newbies for serious introduction challenges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get so damn lucky to enjoy the privilege to be able to live in the great state of Arizona?
Click to expand...


Witness protection program.


----------



## Surfer

JoeBlam said:


> Another KEEPER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just arrived, checking out the newbies for serious introduction challenges.



I know, right? 



JoeBlam said:


> Witness protection program.



LOL. I didn't think you were supposed to tell...


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another KEEPER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just arrived, checking out the newbies for serious introduction challenges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right?
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Witness protection program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. I didn't think you were supposed to tell...
Click to expand...


Oops!


----------



## Anitabeme

Where's sis? 

I never heard back from her.


----------



## JoeBlam

Anitabeme said:


> Where's sis?
> 
> I never heard back from her.



She pimped me for inviting her in and then getting the boot at PH is my guess....she fled back to PJs to fight with Rectile and that bunch.  Some of the old BBers are worn out when it comes to fitting in someplace new.


----------



## Surfer




----------



## JoeBlam

Good morning hot stuff!


----------



## JoeBlam

Wroberson said:


> Thanks for the comp on my intro...
> 
> Enjoy the debates and arguments.  I know I read a lot of posts when I come here every couple of weeks.



The thing about this board is when folks know what to expect from you they'll be more comfortable with you.....it's always a good idea to bring your "A" game from the jump....that way you'll have a standard to maintain.


----------



## Surfer

hi


----------



## IrishTexanChick

Hola.  Welcome.
Pura Vida


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> hi


----------



## JoeBlam

IrishTexanChick said:


> Hola.  Welcome.
> Pura Vida



Gracias!  
una rubia, una botella de boubon y una cama muy bien!


----------



## Unkotare

Did you figure out the search function yet?


----------



## JoeBlam

Unkotare said:


> Did you figure out the search function yet?



The dog in your avatar hasn't moved in two months....too fat to stand up is it?


----------



## Unkotare

JoeBlam said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you figure out the search function yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dog in your avatar hasn't moved in two months....too fat to stand up is it?
Click to expand...



After you master the intricacies of the search function you can go google the word "fur" and have fun learning something new.


----------



## JoeBlam

Unkotare said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you figure out the search function yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dog in your avatar hasn't moved in two months....too fat to stand up is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> After you master the intricacies of the search function you can go google the word "fur" and have fun learning something new.
Click to expand...


So you admit the dog is heavily sedated with Ritalin because it's endo-skeleton can no longer support it's grotesque weight?


----------



## Surfer

yo. 


hi.


----------



## Unkotare

JoeBlam said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dog in your avatar hasn't moved in two months....too fat to stand up is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you master the intricacies of the search function you can go google the word "fur" and have fun learning something new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit the dog is heavily sedated with Ritalin because it's endo-skeleton can no longer support it's grotesque weight?
Click to expand...


You still don't understand what "fur" is, do you moron? And you still don't know how to use the search function. You're a pretty sad case.


----------



## JoeBlam

Unkotare said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> After you master the intricacies of the search function you can go google the word "fur" and have fun learning something new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit the dog is heavily sedated with Ritalin because it's endo-skeleton can no longer support it's grotesque weight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still don't understand what "fur" is, do you moron? And you still don't know how to use the search function. You're a pretty sad case.
Click to expand...


It's considered very rude to insult a poster in their introduction thread.


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> yo.
> 
> 
> hi.


----------



## Anitabeme

JoeBlam said:


> It's considered very rude to insult a poster in their introduction thread.



So how long are you going to be introducing yourself?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah-doesn't seem like much of an intro thread anymore.


----------



## JoeBlam

Anitabeme said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's considered very rude to insult a poster in their introduction thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how long are you going to be introducing yourself?
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeBlam

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yeah-doesn't seem like much of an intro thread anymore.



4 posters from other boards I was at have joined up since my introduction was kept current....I'd like to try for the record....so far I'm number 12 with a bullet.


----------



## Smilebong

JoeBlam said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit the dog is heavily sedated with Ritalin because it's endo-skeleton can no longer support it's grotesque weight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't understand what "fur" is, do you moron? And you still don't know how to use the search function. You're a pretty sad case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's considered very rude to insult a poster in their introduction thread.
Click to expand...


This is no longer an intro thread.


----------



## JoeBlam

Smilebong said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't understand what "fur" is, do you moron? And you still don't know how to use the search function. You're a pretty sad case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's considered very rude to insult a poster in their introduction thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is no longer an intro thread. It is an ego trip about Joe Blam.
Click to expand...


You got a red ass because I'm doing what I said I'd do....TOP Syrenn's introduction views....This thread isn't doing anybody any harm and it's attracting my many friends to join here....take your whippin like a man for a change.


----------



## Smilebong

JoeBlam said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's considered very rude to insult a poster in their introduction thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is no longer an intro thread. It is an ego trip about Joe Blam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got a red ass because I'm doing what I said I'd do....TOP Syrenn's introduction views....This thread isn't doing anybody any harm and it's attracting my many friends to join here....take your whippin like a man for a change.
Click to expand...


She still blows you away. Its her character that counts.


----------



## JoeBlam

Smilebong said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is no longer an intro thread. It is an ego trip about Joe Blam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a red ass because I'm doing what I said I'd do....TOP Syrenn's introduction views....This thread isn't doing anybody any harm and it's attracting my many friends to join here....take your whippin like a man for a change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She still blows you away. Its her character that counts.
Click to expand...


Blah blah blah....maybe you should "friend" another couple dozen posters instead of pestering me.


----------



## dilloduck

Smilebong said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is no longer an intro thread. It is an ego trip about Joe Blam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a red ass because I'm doing what I said I'd do....TOP Syrenn's introduction views....This thread isn't doing anybody any harm and it's attracting my many friends to join here....take your whippin like a man for a change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She still blows you away. Its her character that counts.
Click to expand...


both of them or just the left one ?


----------



## Smilebong

joeblam said:


> smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joeblam said:
> 
> 
> 
> you got a red ass because i'm doing what i said i'd do....top syrenn's introduction views....this thread isn't doing anybody any harm and it's attracting my many friends to join here....take your whippin like a man for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she still blows you away. Its her character that counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> blah blah blah....maybe you should "friend" another couple dozen posters instead of pestering me.
Click to expand...


ok


----------



## JoeBlam

Smilebong said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> She still blows you away. Its her character that counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah....maybe you should "friend" another couple dozen posters instead of pestering me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should get a life and do something other than looking for your sense of self-worth in how many "views" you can get, loser.
Click to expand...


I accomplished more in the first 30 years of my life than you ever will, sonny boy.  I'm semi-retired...this is fun for me; you are taking it much more seriously than I am...so who needs a "life" more, you or me?     Now gulp down a handful of your sour grapes and find a sexual identity...one day you're a woman, then a man.....maybe you can find a pic of a yellow belly sapsucker...that would fit you.


----------



## dilloduck

JoeBlam said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah....maybe you should "friend" another couple dozen posters instead of pestering me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should get a life and do something other than looking for your sense of self-worth in how many "views" you can get, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I accomplished more in the first 30 years of my life than you ever will, sonny boy.  I'm semi-retired...this is fun for me; you are taking it much more seriously than I am...so who needs a "life" more, you or me?     Now gulp down a handful of your sour grapes and find a sexual identity...one day you're a woman, then a man.....maybe you can find a pic of a yellow belly sapsucker...that would fit you.
Click to expand...


Is this your intro thread, Joe ?


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should get a life and do something other than looking for your sense of self-worth in how many "views" you can get, loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I accomplished more in the first 30 years of my life than you ever will, sonny boy.  I'm semi-retired...this is fun for me; you are taking it much more seriously than I am...so who needs a "life" more, you or me?     Now gulp down a handful of your sour grapes and find a sexual identity...one day you're a woman, then a man.....maybe you can find a pic of a yellow belly sapsucker...that would fit you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this your intro thread, Joe ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Smilebong

JoeBlam said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah....maybe you should "friend" another couple dozen posters instead of pestering me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should get a life and do something other than looking for your sense of self-worth in how many "views" you can get, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I accomplished more in the first 30 years of my life than you ever will, sonny boy.  I'm semi-retired...this is fun for me; you are taking it much more seriously than I am...so who needs a "life" more, you or me?     Now gulp down a handful of your sour grapes and find a sexual identity...one day you're a woman, then a man.....maybe you can find a pic of a yellow belly sapsucker...that would fit you.
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeBlam

Smilebong said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should get a life and do something other than looking for your sense of self-worth in how many "views" you can get, loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I accomplished more in the first 30 years of my life than you ever will, sonny boy.  I'm semi-retired...this is fun for me; you are taking it much more seriously than I am...so who needs a "life" more, you or me?     Now gulp down a handful of your sour grapes and find a sexual identity...one day you're a woman, then a man.....maybe you can find a pic of a yellow belly sapsucker...that would fit you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Okay, you go take your nap and I'll continue with my thread.....oh, and thanks for adding to my views.


----------



## Intense

*No Flaming in Intro Threads.*


----------



## Surfer

Blam is more interesting than 99% of the other people i have read here.
He's funny and smart.


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> Blam is more interesting than 99% of the other people i have read here.
> He's funny and smart.



Don't forget devilishly handsome!  

Thanks for the kind words my friend.


----------



## justoffal

Hey Joe!

They have some neat forums here.....one that I really like is badlands...

You can take off the gloves and kick ass with impunity there.

Not bad...

JO


----------



## Surfer

JoeBlam said:


> Don't forget devilishly handsome!   Thanks for the kind words my friend.



Oh, yeah, I forgot devilishly handsome. Duh!


----------



## JoeBlam

justoffal said:


> Hey Joe!
> 
> They have some neat forums here.....one that I really like is badlands...
> 
> You can take off the gloves and kick ass with impunity there.
> 
> Not bad...
> 
> JO



   Badlands is a lot like the old BB.....I've had a few threads sent to "Rubber Room" too...the mods here have a wicked sense of humor....Great board.


----------



## Anitabeme

justoffal said:


> Hey Joe!
> 
> They have some neat forums here.....one that I really like is badlands...
> 
> You can take off the gloves and kick ass with impunity there.
> 
> Not bad...
> 
> JO



Heh heh...I was just browsing in there...yikes!


----------



## JoeBlam

Anitabeme said:


> Heh heh...I was just browsing in there...yikes!



You started quite a ruckus in this thread yesterday young lady.


----------



## Surfer

Love your new pic. Looks like what we'll be seeing soon.
p.s.:


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> Love your new pic. Looks like what we'll be seeing soon.
> p.s.:



  I'm gonna swipe that one if it's okay.  Yeah, I like our western rivers....shallow, wide, rocky bottoms...much better than the muddy deep midwestern rivers full of carp and bullheads.....trout and steelheads much better.


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got a red ass because I'm doing what I said I'd do....TOP Syrenn's introduction views....This thread isn't doing anybody any harm and it's attracting my many friends to join here....take your whippin like a man for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She still blows you away. Its her character that counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> both of them or just the left one ?
Click to expand...


I finally caught on to this one.


----------



## Ropey

^


----------



## freedombecki

JoeBlam said:


> Smilebong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah....maybe you should "friend" another couple dozen posters instead of pestering me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should get a life and do something other than looking for your sense of self-worth in how many "views" you can get, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I accomplished more in the first 30 years of my life than you ever will, sonny boy. I'm semi-retired...this is fun for me; you are taking it much more seriously than I am...so who needs a "life" more, you or me?  Now gulp down a handful of your sour grapes and find a sexual identity...one day you're a woman, then a man.....maybe you can find a pic of a yellow belly sapsucker...that would fit you.
Click to expand...

But Joe, yellow-bellied sapsuckers are *really* cute.


----------



## JoeBlam

freedombecki said:


> But Joe, yellow-bellied sapsuckers are *really* cute.



Oh, I meant it as a term of "ENDearment" alright.  

They are colorful little buggers....not sure I ever saw one.


----------



## JoeBlam

Ropey said:


> ^



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## dilloduck

JoeBlam said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Joe, yellow-bellied sapsuckers are *really* cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I meant it as a term of "ENDearment" alright.
> 
> They are colorful little buggers....not sure I ever saw one.
Click to expand...


Hide your sap, Joe.


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> But Joe, yellow-bellied sapsuckers are *really* cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I meant it as a term of "ENDearment" alright.
> 
> They are colorful little buggers....not sure I ever saw one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hide your sap, Joe.
Click to expand...


I'm wearin a catcher's cup.


----------



## Ropey

JoeBlam said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I meant it as a term of "ENDearment" alright.
> 
> They are colorful little buggers....not sure I ever saw one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hide your sap, Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm wearin a catcher's cup.
Click to expand...


Becki brings  her own sap.


----------



## JoeBlam

> =Ropey;7724058
> Becki brings  her own sap.



Becki was my first friend here....made me feel welcome at an uncertain time; I wasn't sure I was going to do this anymore.


----------



## Ropey

JoeBlam said:


> =Ropey;7724058
> Becki brings  her own sap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becki was my first friend here....made me feel welcome at an uncertain time; I wasn't sure I was going to do this anymore.
Click to expand...


That's why I'm her sap.


----------



## JoeBlam

Ropey said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =Ropey;7724058
> Becki brings  her own sap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becki was my first friend here....made me feel welcome at an uncertain time; I wasn't sure I was going to do this anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I'm her sap.
Click to expand...


----------



## dilloduck

She's a Texan. I'm so glad you met.


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


> She's a Texan. I'm so glad you met.



Hell, I'm half Texan myself....my Dad grew up around Waco before he went north and met my Mom....relatives there go back to the Frontier days way before statehood.  Becki and I bonded over milkweed and monarchs if ya know what I mean....she's a peach.


----------



## dilloduck

JoeBlam said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a Texan. I'm so glad you met.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I'm half Texan myself....my Dad grew up around Waco before he went north and met my Mom....relatives there go back to the Frontier days way before statehood.  Becki and I bonded over milkweed and monarchs if ya know what I mean....she's a peach.
Click to expand...


good thing you have this intro thread or I wouldn't have known that..


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's a Texan. I'm so glad you met.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I'm half Texan myself....my Dad grew up around Waco before he went north and met my Mom....relatives there go back to the Frontier days way before statehood.  Becki and I bonded over milkweed and monarchs if ya know what I mean....she's a peach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good thing you have this intro thread or I wouldn't have known that..
Click to expand...


Funny how things work out ain't it?


----------



## Surfer

Where's breakfast? I'm hungry!


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> Where's breakfast? I'm hungry!



Me too!  G'morning blondie!


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


>



Ya know what...encased in a clear epoxy resin, that bird would make a damn nice hood ornament.


----------



## Ropey

Morning everyone.


----------



## dilloduck

JoeBlam said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know what...encased in a clear epoxy resin, that bird would make a damn nice hood ornament.
Click to expand...


Couldn't you just use the sap it tries to suck ?


----------



## Ropey

dilloduck said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know what...encased in a clear epoxy resin, that bird would make a damn nice hood ornament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't you just use the sap it tries to suck ?
Click to expand...







Saps and mouths don't 'always' make a good combination.


----------



## dilloduck

Ropey said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know what...encased in a clear epoxy resin, that bird would make a damn nice hood ornament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't you just use the sap it tries to suck ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saps and mouths don't 'always' make a good combination.
Click to expand...


Not THAT kind of sap ( but you knew that)

I want one of those now tho.


----------



## Ropey

dilloduck said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't you just use the sap it tries to suck ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saps and mouths don't 'always' make a good combination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not THAT kind of sap (but you knew that)
Click to expand...


Of course.



dilloduck said:


> I want one of those now tho.



OK, you can go back to talking about getting sap sucked.


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know what...encased in a clear epoxy resin, that bird would make a damn nice hood ornament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Couldn't you just use the sap it tries to suck ?
Click to expand...


BINGO! ya ol recycler you.


----------



## JoeBlam

Nunchaku mo betta....generate more velocity....snap don't sap.


----------



## Ropey

JoeBlam said:


> Nunchaku mo betta....generate more velocity....snap don't sap.



Those are practice foam sticks. 






I know.


----------



## JoeBlam

Ropey said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nunchaku mo betta....generate more velocity....snap don't sap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are practice foam sticks.
> 
> I know.
Click to expand...


Only pic I could find that worked size wise....I've had a set of oak chucks for years....used to be pretty good with them...my move is a stab to the solar plexus....takes the fight right outta the dummy.


----------



## JoeBlam




----------



## dilloduck

JoeBlam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nunchaku mo betta....generate more velocity....snap don't sap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are practice foam sticks.
> 
> I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only pic I could find that worked size wise....I've had a set of oak chucks for years....used to be pretty good with them...my move is a stab to the solar plexus....takes the fight right outta the dummy.
Click to expand...


 I was damn good at beating the hell out of myself with them. So good in fact that I quit using them.


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are practice foam sticks.
> 
> I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only pic I could find that worked size wise....I've had a set of oak chucks for years....used to be pretty good with them...my move is a stab to the solar plexus....takes the fight right outta the dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was damn good at beating the hell out of myself with them. So good in fact that I quit using them.
Click to expand...


I cracked myself in the face a few times learning the figure-8....HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!


----------



## Smilebong

You have a  long way to go. Top viewed thread is over 13,000.


----------



## Surfer

JoeBlam said:


> G'morning blondie!



Hi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Smilebong said:


> You have a  long way to go. Top viewed thread is over 13,000.



He's doing pretty well considering he has not been here that long. And this thread has the most comments. Some of those threads are more than 2 years old and have no comments. We like Blam. He's fun.


----------



## Surfer




----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> G'morning blondie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's doing pretty well considering he has not been here that long. And this thread has the most comments. Some of those threads are more than 2 years old and have no comments. We like Blam. He's fun.
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


>



Nice!


----------



## Ropey

JoeBlam said:


> Only pic I could find that worked size wise....I've had a set of oak chucks for years....used to be pretty good with them...my move is a stab to the solar plexus....takes the fight right outta the dummy.



I'd rather get close and ippon the shit of someone. I use the nunchucks are for hand/eye co-ordination and speed practice but I've never fought or sparred with them.

Well, at my age now, I'd rather just sit back and type on the computer.  I stretch and use the sticks for practice, but that's really about it.


----------



## JoeBlam

Ropey said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only pic I could find that worked size wise....I've had a set of oak chucks for years....used to be pretty good with them...my move is a stab to the solar plexus....takes the fight right outta the dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather get close and ippon the shit of someone. I use the nunchucks are for hand/eye co-ordination and speed practice but I've never fought or sparred with them.
> 
> Well, at my age now, I'd rather just sit back and type on the computer.  I stretch and use the sticks for practice, but that's really about it.
Click to expand...


They're rice flails....one stick in the paddy is much longer than the other to swat the rice grains off into the water and then be gathered up.  The Okinawans were continually disarmed throughout their history by both mainland Japan and chinese pirates, so they turned farm tools into weapons.  The board-breaking comes from being able to break the breast-plate the Samurai wore.


----------



## Ropey

JoeBlam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only pic I could find that worked size wise....I've had a set of oak chucks for years....used to be pretty good with them...my move is a stab to the solar plexus....takes the fight right outta the dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather get close and ippon the shit of someone. I use the nunchucks are for hand/eye co-ordination and speed practice but I've never fought or sparred with them.
> 
> Well, at my age now, I'd rather just sit back and type on the computer.  I stretch and use the sticks for practice, but that's really about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're rice flails....one stick in the paddy is much longer than the other to swat the rice grains off into the water and then be gathered up.  The Okinawans were continually disarmed throughout their history by both mainland Japan and chinese pirates, so they turned farm tools into weapons.  The board-breaking comes from the being able to break the breast-plate the Samurai wore.
Click to expand...


+1 

I owe you.  That's all news to me. Time to research a bit more now that I'm interested. 

ttyl


----------



## JoeBlam

I asked Cat's son Goshi if this is a true story and he smiled and nodded in the affirmative:
*
The Karate Man and the Tiger*


     Gogen Yamaguchi, the founder of goju-kai style of karate, had many adventures as a young man and one of the most famous occurred during World War II.  The Japanese government had sent Yamaguchi to Manchuria on secret business, and whilst conducting certain negotiations  he was captured by forces of the Kuomintang (The Chinese National Peoples Party) government.  They shipped him off to a labor camp where he was treated very badly and suffered great hardship and deprivation.

     Although a model prisoner who did everything he was told, Yamaguchi's captors were wary of him.  There was something in his demeanor, the way he walked proudly and the way other prisoners held him in such high regard which caused the guards to be almost afraid of him.  The normal day's routine for prisoners was to eat whatever was available, which was never enough, and then lounge about either sleeping or gossiping.  But Yamaguchi did not behave as the other prisoners.  When he was allowed out of his cell, he would run around the exercise area and practice all manner of kicks and punches hour after hour.  In his cell he would sit and meditate for long periods.  Yamaguchi refused to bow down and be broken by the conditions of his imprisonment. 

     The guards began to see this proud Japanese as something of a superhuman being.  He always looked fit and healthy unlike the other prisoners, and yet he ate the same starvation diet.  They began to think of him as a demon and their fear grew.  News soon reached the camps commandant's office of this strange prisoner.  On further investigation it was discovered who he was and orders were issued that at all costs he must be broken, so that he would lose face before the other prisoners.  Yamaguchi was placed in solitary confinement and his rations would have barely kept a child alive.  For twenty hours a day he sat in his cell in total darkness.  The cell was so small that when he sat cross legged his knees touched the wall.  Daily beatings by the guards still failed to affect him or break his spirit.  Each day he would practice his special breathing exercises and then put himself into a trance like state so that he felt neither pain nor hunger.  The prison officials could not believe that one man could withstand such harsh treatment and still remain fit and unbroken.  By now rumor was rife around the camp about the demon man who's very name seemed to frighten the guard's when it was whispered by the prisoners.

     The commandant finally ordered an ultimate test that would rid them of this man once and for all.  They dragged Yamaguchi out of his cell and walked him across the compound to where there was a cage containing a half-starved tiger.  Laughing, the guards pushed him into the cage and ordered the whole camp to watch the Japanese karate man being eaten alive.  "Let's see your karate help you now" goaded one of the guards.  The minute Yamaguchi was pushed into the cage a strange look came into his eyes.  He adopted a karate stance and with an ear piercing yell he attacked the tiger.  The animal was stunned by the shout, so allowing time enough for Yamaguchi to jump on its back and apply a strangulation technique from behind.  In the process he let out another screeching yell right into the tigers ear and then pulled back on his arms, using every bit of strength in his body.  Moments later the tiger slumped to the cage floor, dead.  The guards looked terrified and ran off, leaving Yamaguchi in the cage overnight with the dead tiger.  

     The next morning he was let out of the cell and allowed to rejoin the other prisoners.  Less than two weeks later he was exchanged with another political prisoner, thus facilitating his release.  The guards at the camp breathed a sigh of relief when this demon karate man left the camp.  Years later, when near to death, Yamaguchi was asked what karate is all about.  He replied, "Karate is not about fighting; it is about truth."






The Karate Man and the Tiger


----------



## JoeBlam

Here's another legendary Karateka....Mas Oyama.  Would have died a kamikaze but for engine trouble in his plane....Korean actually but was accepted into Janpanese culture for his fighing skills.....Kempo/GoJu/Shotokan and finally his own full-contact system....Killed a number of bulls with shuto strikes, but never fought a tiger like the Gooch.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCFedgDrJqY]Mas Oyama Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JoeBlam




----------



## JoeBlam




----------



## Surfer

Hey. Where's breakfast? I'm hungry. We need B-A-C-O-N!! BACON! lol...


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> Hey. Where's breakfast? I'm hungry. We need B-A-C-O-N!! BACON! lol...



ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## Surfer

JoeBlam said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!



Not enough?






LOL...


----------



## JoeBlam

Breakfast of CHAMPIONS....






BACON AND BEER!


----------



## Surfer

JoeBlam said:


> Breakfast of CHAMPIONS....BACON AND BEER!



Haha! YUM!! 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## JoeBlam




----------



## Surfer

JoeBlam said:


> Breakfast of CHAMPIONS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BACON AND BEER!





JoeBlam said:


>



haha!


----------



## Unkotare

JoeBlam said:


> Here's another legendary Karateka....Mas Oyama.  Would have died a kamikaze but for engine trouble in his plane....Korean actually but was accepted into Janpanese culture for his fighing skills.....Kempo/GoJu/Shotokan and finally his own full-contact system....Killed a number of bulls with shuto strikes, but never fought a tiger like the Gooch.




All, of course, unverifiable mythology. Someone on another site once posted some vids of bulls "killed" thusly, but it was painfully obvious that the poor animals had been drugged to the point of death to begin with. Oyama was a badass. Not sure why that's not good enough for some LARPers - like YOU.


----------



## Unkotare

Ropey said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know what...encased in a clear epoxy resin, that bird would make a damn nice hood ornament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't you just use the sap it tries to suck ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saps and mouths don't 'always' make a good combination.
Click to expand...



You can surely F someone up with a good blackjack. That's why they made police officers stop using them.


----------



## JoeBlam

Unkotare said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another legendary Karateka....Mas Oyama.  Would have died a kamikaze but for engine trouble in his plane....Korean actually but was accepted into Janpanese culture for his fighing skills.....Kempo/GoJu/Shotokan and finally his own full-contact system....Killed a number of bulls with shuto strikes, but never fought a tiger like the Gooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All, of course, unverifiable mythology. Someone on another site once posted some vids of bulls "killed" thusly, but it was painfully obvious that the poor animals had been drugged to the point of death to begin with. Oyama was a badass. Not sure why that's not good enough for some LARPers - like YOU.
Click to expand...


All that's "painfully obvious" is you have an unhealthy attraction to me....get counseling.  And stop feeding your dog cake and cookies.....poor thing looks like it might explode.


----------



## Unkotare

JoeBlam said:


> Nunchaku mo betta....generate more velocity....snap don't sap.




Most people - like you - couldn't really use them to any effect in the real world, but just about any idiot - like you - could whack the shit out of someone with a blackjack (if you hadn't already been spiked into the ground by the time you got close enough, kitty-cat).


----------



## JoeBlam

Unkotare said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nunchaku mo betta....generate more velocity....snap don't sap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people - like you - couldn't really use them to any effect in the real world, but just about any idiot - like you - could whack the shit out of someone with a blackjack (if you hadn't already been spiked into the ground by the time you got close enough, kitty-cat).
Click to expand...


Wrong again Katie...in the first post of this thread I mentioned I owned a nightclub....when my bouncers couldn't handle somebody on a rare occasion, I made their job simple with a stab of the sticks.  You should stick to scrapbooking and crochet and leave this fighting business to the men in your family.


----------



## Unkotare

JoeBlam said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nunchaku mo betta....generate more velocity....snap don't sap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people - like you - couldn't really use them to any effect in the real world, but just about any idiot - like you - could whack the shit out of someone with a blackjack (if you hadn't already been spiked into the ground by the time you got close enough, kitty-cat).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong again Katie...in the first post of this thread I mentioned I owned a nightclub....when my bouncers couldn't handle somebody on a rare occasion, I made their job simple with a stab of the sticks.  You should stick to scrapbooking and crochet and leave this fighting business to the men in your family.
Click to expand...





You're a dojo-darling LARPer. It's obvious. Worse, you're a former dojo-darling LARPer who can't even do that anymore. Just a little friendly advice: You're old enough to stop playing make-believe.


----------



## Unkotare

JoeBlam said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another legendary Karateka....Mas Oyama.  Would have died a kamikaze but for engine trouble in his plane....Korean actually but was accepted into Janpanese culture for his fighing skills.....Kempo/GoJu/Shotokan and finally his own full-contact system....Killed a number of bulls with shuto strikes, but never fought a tiger like the Gooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All, of course, unverifiable mythology. Someone on another site once posted some vids of bulls "killed" thusly, but it was painfully obvious that the poor animals had been drugged to the point of death to begin with. Oyama was a badass. Not sure why that's not good enough for some LARPers - like YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All that's "painfully obvious" is you have an unhealthy attraction to me....get counseling.  And stop feeding your dog cake and cookies.....poor thing looks like it might explode.
Click to expand...



I take your avoidance as evidence that I was, of course, 100% correct. Just calm down and you won't have to put yourself through all this.


----------



## dilloduck

Is there any bacon left ?


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


> Is there any bacon left ?



Of course....how about a nice bacon drumstick?


----------



## JoeBlam

Unkotare said:


> You're a dojo-darling LARPer. It's obvious. Worse, you're a former dojo-darling LARPer who can't even do that anymore. Just a little friendly advice: You're old enough to stop playing make-believe.



I realize this has been cliched to death but.....are you off your meds?


----------



## Unkotare

JoeBlam said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a dojo-darling LARPer. It's obvious. Worse, you're a former dojo-darling LARPer who can't even do that anymore. Just a little friendly advice: You're old enough to stop playing make-believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this has been cliched to death but.....are you off your meds?
Click to expand...


Have you found a cooperative bull, kitty-cat?


----------



## JoeBlam

Unkotare said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a dojo-darling LARPer. It's obvious. Worse, you're a former dojo-darling LARPer who can't even do that anymore. Just a little friendly advice: You're old enough to stop playing make-believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this has been cliched to death but.....are you off your meds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you found a cooperative bull, kitty-cat?
Click to expand...


Got any idea the speed, power, and concentration involved to snap off a bull's horn with the edge of your hand, Katie?  Oyama did it almost 50 times....if you weren't a sniveling, envious toadie, you'd look into the ample evidence that each time there were hundreds of witnesses to him doing it.   None of this is of any interest to you....from the first post in this thread you've been antagonistic and bitchy....why?  who cares.


----------



## JoeBlam

Another interesting look at Yamaguchi:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5jAWbuBdhg]Gogen Yamaguchi - The Cat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Unkotare

JoeBlam said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this has been cliched to death but.....are you off your meds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you found a cooperative bull, kitty-cat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got any idea the speed, power, and concentration involved to snap off a bull's horn with the edge of your hand, Katie?  Oyama did it almost 50 times....
Click to expand...



No, he didn't. That's just more of the mythos that has grown around Oyama over time. There was only one documented case of the bull's horn thing: It was actually an ox, and the horn had been 'prepared' by smashing it with a hammer for a while before the performance. 

Oyama was a badass, that should be enough. Don't be a nuthugging little LARPer.


----------



## JoeBlam

Unkotare said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you found a cooperative bull, kitty-cat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any idea the speed, power, and concentration involved to snap off a bull's horn with the edge of your hand, Katie?  Oyama did it almost 50 times....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, he didn't. That's just more of the mythos that has grown around Oyama over time. There was only one documented case of the bull's horn thing: It was actually an ox, and the horn had been 'prepared' by smashing it with a hammer for a while before the performance.
> 
> Oyama was a badass, that should be enough. Don't be a nuthugging little LARPer.
Click to expand...


This look like an OX to you, missy?  






Maybe you'd like to share with us what your background is in the martial arts....slap-fighting with your boyfriend in the shower?


----------



## Unkotare

JoeBlam said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got any idea the speed, power, and concentration involved to snap off a bull's horn with the edge of your hand, Katie?  Oyama did it almost 50 times....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he didn't. That's just more of the mythos that has grown around Oyama over time. There was only one documented case of the bull's horn thing: It was actually an ox, and the horn had been 'prepared' by smashing it with a hammer for a while before the performance.
> 
> Oyama was a badass, that should be enough. Don't be a nuthugging little LARPer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This look like an OX to you?
Click to expand...



It looks like the staged photograph that it was. Oyama was in 'Professional Wrestling' for years. You're a little (a lot) too old to be acting like some dopey teenager buying into every fantasy story that someone dangles in front of you. You do a disservice to the man by promulgating myth.


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. I bet they like Iranian cabdrivers, too. Freakshows...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That bacon cheeseburger was some kinda DElicious...what's on the Surfer menu this morning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More BACON!
Click to expand...


Heh heh....


----------



## Coyote

*Thread has been cleaned and reopened.  Violative posts have been moved to a new thread in the FZ http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/309781-joe-blame-flame-version.html*


----------



## JoeBlam

Coyote said:


> *Thread has been cleaned and reopened.  Violative posts have been moved to a new thread in the FZ http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/309781-joe-blame-flame-version.html*



Thanks again.


----------



## JoeBlam

Okay, here's the deal...any FLAMING by anybody (even me) in this thread is gonna get reported to the secret police here and the scofflaw will be e-beaten senseless and thrown in solitary for it.....capiche?    I didn't spend almost three months (as opposed to my competitor's TWO YEARS+) keeping this baby afloat to let it sink now...so keep yourself squared away and I will too.


----------



## JoeBlam

Another slice of GoJu Ryu Grand Master Yamaguchi:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECT4n-KCq5g]Gogen Yamaguchi 2. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JoeBlam

Chojun Miyagi FOUNDER of the GoJu Ryu system








Ch?jun Miyagi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Go="hard"
Ju="soft"
Ryu="system"


----------



## JoeBlam

Pretty good....lots of flash....we are trained to use both hands with equal dexterity.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hm3eOduWZUA]Nunchaku Beginner Tutorial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Surfer

ok, so Unkotex can flame us but we can't flame back? is that how it works around here?


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> ok, so Unkotex can flame us but we can't flame back? is that how it works around here?



If we want to stay out of Badlands and Rubber Room we gotta play nice whether the other crew does or not....we're still newbies and gotta earn our stripes.  It's all good....he's on permanent IGNORE, thus rendered harmless.


----------



## Surfer

Screw them. I'm hungry...


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> Screw them. I'm hungry...



Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## JoeBlam

Something few people know about me is that I collect AGATES...all kinds from Lake Superior to Brazil.....they're inexpensive, deep and rich in color, and a great example of the mosaic beauty that nature provides us if we know where to find it.  This guy knows his stuff.  Enjoy.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-basfSug3V0]Civilizing an Agate - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JoeBlam

Here's some polished Lake Superior agates from the Minnesota end of the lake:


----------



## dilloduck

JoeBlam said:


> Here's some Lake Superior agates from the Minnesota end of the lake:



Loved collecting agates as a kid in Minnesota. In the summer when the asphalt on the streets got hot we would pry them out of the road....


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some Lake Superior agates from the Minnesota end of the lake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved collecting agates as a kid in Minnesota. In the summer when the asphalt on the streets got hot we would pry them out of the road....
Click to expand...


  That end of the lake produced the big RED ones....those are my favorites....I got one from Brazil that looks like a petrified avacado until you turn it over and see the polished side....BRIGHTEST BLUE you ever saw with great bands of lighter blues....it's my favorite.


----------



## JoeBlam

Here's a beauty formed in a lava flow a BILLION years ago and scattererd by glaciers along the big lake....Superior.....the red is from the iron ore the region later became famous for:


----------



## Surfer

Very pretty but I'd rather have bacon


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> Very pretty but I'd rather have bacon



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Surfer

Hi. What's happening?


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> Hi. What's happening?



The loons have concluded the Syrian rebels gassed themselves.


----------



## dilloduck

JoeBlam said:


> Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. What's happening?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The loons have concluded the Syrian rebels gassed themselves.
Click to expand...


Some of the dead were regular Syrian army. No matter. The cruise missiles will fly anyway.
Nice thread tho.


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. What's happening?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The loons have concluded the Syrian rebels gassed themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of the dead were regular Syrian army. No matter. The cruise missiles will fly anyway.
> Nice thread tho.
Click to expand...


Did you see this?


U.S. intelligence officials were able to confirm that chemical weapons were used in Syria last week in part because they intercepted panicked phone calls in which a Syrian defense official demanded an explanation for the attack from an official in a chemical weapons unit, according to a new report.  

Foreign Policy reported Wednesday that U.S. intelligence overheard the phone calls, which helped drive the Obama administration to the unequivocal declaration this week that chemical weapons were deployed. 

The phone calls, as well as photo evidence and local accounts, are part of the portfolio of evidence the U.S. is preparing before proceeding with a response -- likely a military strike, according to sources -- in the coming days. 

The intercept, though, raises questions about the nature of last week's attack. If a Syrian defense official was questioning the chemical weapons unit about the attack, it raises the possibility that it was a rogue event -- or, to the contrary, cleared at the highest levels, without the say-so from mid-level defense officials. 



Read more: Intercepted call reportedly clinched US claim on Syria chemical weapons strike | Fox News


----------



## Surfer

Let the filthy Muslimes destroy each other. The world will be a better place without them!


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> Let the filthy Muslimes destroy each other. The world will be a better place without them!



On a brighter note, I got the new Michelin tires for the vintage Schwinn I'm restoring....tan sidewalls...very spiffy.  Found them on Amazon for a ridiculous price....funny thing about it is UPS handed the package off to USPS over in Tempe and the mailman delivered them.  WTF?


----------



## Surfer

I saw a new Dodge Charger for $52,000 and laughed. 52k for a Dodge. LOL...


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> I saw a new Dodge Charger for $52,000 and laughed. 52k for a Dodge. LOL...



Those Dodge Hemis are ROCKETS.....I have my eye on a Chrysler 300C gangsta ride but the guy wants more than it cost new....Fiat owns them now so quality is much better but you're right....$50K is crazy.


----------



## Surfer

JoeBlam said:


> Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. What's happening?
> 
> 
> 
> The loons have concluded the Syrian rebels gassed themselves.
Click to expand...




JoeBlam said:


> Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a new Dodge Charger for $52,000 and laughed. 52k for a Dodge. LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> Those Dodge Hemis are ROCKETS.....I have my eye on a Chrysler 300C gangsta ride but the guy wants more than it cost new....Fiat owns them now so quality is much better but you're right....$50K is crazy.
Click to expand...


I would not pay 50k for an American car. Except maybe a Viper.


----------



## JoeBlam

Surfer said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. What's happening?
> 
> 
> 
> The loons have concluded the Syrian rebels gassed themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a new Dodge Charger for $52,000 and laughed. 52k for a Dodge. LOL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those Dodge Hemis are ROCKETS.....I have my eye on a Chrysler 300C gangsta ride but the guy wants more than it cost new....Fiat owns them now so quality is much better but you're right....$50K is crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would not pay 50k for an American car. Except maybe a Viper.
Click to expand...


I can't remember the last time I drove a car....any car.    I'm a truck guy.....F-150 4x4, 351ci, 4 speed, full power...even cruise-control.  I'll use it to escape up to Colorado when martial law is declared and Barry decides he's president for life....I'll be panning for gold up around Cripple Creek and growing hooch to trade for provisions.


----------



## JoeBlam

Time for new tactics to counter the low-rent competition....no worries, I got this.


----------



## JoeBlam




----------



## dilloduck

JoeBlam said:


> Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> The loons have concluded the Syrian rebels gassed themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Dodge Hemis are ROCKETS.....I have my eye on a Chrysler 300C gangsta ride but the guy wants more than it cost new....Fiat owns them now so quality is much better but you're right....$50K is crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would not pay 50k for an American car. Except maybe a Viper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't remember the last time I drove a car....any car.    I'm a truck guy.....F-150 4x4, 351ci, 4 speed, full power...even cruise-control.  I'll use it to escape up to Colorado when martial law is declared and Barry decides he's president for life....I'll be panning for gold up around Cripple Creek and growing hooch to trade for provisions.
Click to expand...


Take Gold Camp Road. I 24 keeps flooding after the fire last year.


----------



## JoeBlam

dilloduck said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not pay 50k for an American car. Except maybe a Viper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember the last time I drove a car....any car.    I'm a truck guy.....F-150 4x4, 351ci, 4 speed, full power...even cruise-control.  I'll use it to escape up to Colorado when martial law is declared and Barry decides he's president for life....I'll be panning for gold up around Cripple Creek and growing hooch to trade for provisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take Gold Camp Road. I 24 keeps flooding after the fire last year.
Click to expand...


That's right!  Hey, I've lived all over Colorado....Gunnison, Gold Hill, Nederland, Boulder, Manitou Springs...if it wasn't so damn cold in winter I'd go back...so are you a native?


----------



## JoeBlam




----------



## Anitabeme

STILL going???


----------



## BlueGin

JoeBlam said:


> Here's a beauty formed in a lava flow a BILLION years ago and scattererd by glaciers along the big lake....Superior.....the red is from the iron ore the region later became famous for:



Pretty cool.

Which reminds me.  There was a story a while back about 6 people camping out on a beach in Indonesia being killed by lava from an eruption of a volcano there.  Not a pleasant way to go I would imagine. Although they may not have even known what hit them.


----------



## BDBoop

Bet you don't leave tho.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsMz9vIaLwQ]Soft Cell "Tainted Love" rare demo 1980 (STEREO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BlueGin

[ame=http://youtu.be/XkKulSH2nNc]Marilyn Manson - Tainted Love HD 720p (best quality) - YouTube[/ame]

Tainted Love ~ Marilyn Manson


----------



## Surfer

I mostly drive sports cars. I like speed. And bacon.


----------



## dilloduck

JoeBlam said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember the last time I drove a car....any car.    I'm a truck guy.....F-150 4x4, 351ci, 4 speed, full power...even cruise-control.  I'll use it to escape up to Colorado when martial law is declared and Barry decides he's president for life....I'll be panning for gold up around Cripple Creek and growing hooch to trade for provisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take Gold Camp Road. I 24 keeps flooding after the fire last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right!  Hey, I've lived all over Colorado....Gunnison, Gold Hill, Nederland, Boulder, Manitou Springs...if it wasn't so damn cold in winter I'd go back...so are you a native?
Click to expand...


Na--Lived in the Springs for a a couple short spells. Last one was helping mom. She opted for an assisted living home so I got to bug out. It's just too damn cold up there and trout fishing ain't as fun as hauling in a bass.
Manitou Springs is a pretty fun place.  They just got some flooding too.


----------



## Intense

*Reminder. This is a Zone 1 Forum. No Flaming. No Neg Repps. No discussing other Boards on the Open Boards here.*


----------



## Amelia

JoeBlam said:


> Original Ballot Boxer, Kronk Gym boxer (Detroit boy), boxer dog boxer, never drove a Boxer or lived in a box(er) but you get the idea.  Geezer, yet still amazingly agile....GoJu Ryu blackbelt, Viet Vet, former nightclub owner, sportswear printing company owner, First Data agency owner, security-systems designer (ADT/ProOne etc) since 2005....Tea Party, despise Soetoro and all leftist trash, remember America when it worked, will do whatever necessary to make it work again.  Here to have fun and crack a few heads (from the inside out)....some of you already know me, the rest of you are about to.  Heh heh




Welcome Joe. 

Have some good internets fun.  Here's a pos rep to make up for that little scuffle yesterday.


----------



## PixieStix

I am posting in the historical introductory threads, maybe I should bump mine? . Actually I would be embarrassed, there were like 3 posts


----------



## JoeBlam

JoeBlam said:


> Original Ballot Boxer, Kronk Gym boxer (Detroit boy), boxer dog boxer, never drove a Boxer or lived in a box(er) but you get the idea.  Geezer, yet still amazingly agile....GoJu Ryu blackbelt, Viet Vet, former nightclub owner, sportswear printing company owner, First Data agency owner, security-systems designer (ADT/ProOne etc) since 2005....Tea Party, despise Soetoro and all leftist trash, remember America when it worked, will do whatever necessary to make it work again.  Here to have fun and crack a few heads (from the inside out)....some of you already know me, the rest of you are about to.  Heh heh



This thread was fun but it's time to lay it rest.  All the replies and views in it came from USMB members or readers.  It's never been linked to Facebook/Twitter to phony up the numbers.  It's likely #6 most-viewed by members here and that's fine by me.  I made my mark and made some new friends and that's all it was ever intended to do.


----------



## dilloduck

JoeBlam said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Original Ballot Boxer, Kronk Gym boxer (Detroit boy), boxer dog boxer, never drove a Boxer or lived in a box(er) but you get the idea.  Geezer, yet still amazingly agile....GoJu Ryu blackbelt, Viet Vet, former nightclub owner, sportswear printing company owner, First Data agency owner, security-systems designer (ADT/ProOne etc) since 2005....Tea Party, despise Soetoro and all leftist trash, remember America when it worked, will do whatever necessary to make it work again.  Here to have fun and crack a few heads (from the inside out)....some of you already know me, the rest of you are about to.  Heh heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was fun but it's time to lay it rest.  All the replies and views in it came from USMB members or readers.  It's never been linked to Facebook/Twitter to phony up the numbers.  It's likely #6 most-viewed by members here and that's fine by me.  I made my mark and made some new friends and that's all it was ever intended to do.
Click to expand...


It always comes down to those phony numbers----BYE JOE and remember. Cheaters never prosper.


----------



## BDBoop

JoeBlam said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Original Ballot Boxer, Kronk Gym boxer (Detroit boy), boxer dog boxer, never drove a Boxer or lived in a box(er) but you get the idea.  Geezer, yet still amazingly agile....GoJu Ryu blackbelt, Viet Vet, former nightclub owner, sportswear printing company owner, First Data agency owner, security-systems designer (ADT/ProOne etc) since 2005....Tea Party, despise Soetoro and all leftist trash, remember America when it worked, will do whatever necessary to make it work again.  Here to have fun and crack a few heads (from the inside out)....some of you already know me, the rest of you are about to.  Heh heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was fun but it's time to lay it rest.  All the replies and views in it came from USMB members or readers.  It's never been linked to Facebook/Twitter to phony up the numbers.  It's likely #6 most-viewed by members here and that's fine by me.  I made my mark and made some new friends and that's all it was ever intended to do.
Click to expand...


----------



## Surfer

WTF?


----------



## Connery

*Thread closed pending Moderator review*


----------

